# Rust Converter, Primer, etc, etc.



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All,

In need of some info please.

Got a Mazda 3 (55 plate) and it looks if previous owner lived on the coast !!

Underneath needs rust removed (not major) but I need to know what product to apply after I've I've done this with a wire brush attachment for a drill.

Car also has started to show signs of rust appearing on bodywork (minor) in front of lower wheel arch, so I Intend to have a go at this.

Anyone have any knowledge of Aquasteel ? Red Oxide Primer ? Jenolite ?

Looking to do a decent job and keep the car rust free for approx another 3 or 4 years.

Please help.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

All you need to know:http://www.bilthamber.com/corrosion-protection-and-rust-treatments.SJ.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, thanks for that, any different products out there ?


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

does it work on a slight rush on wheel arches


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

For anti corrosion Bilt Hamber products are in a league of their own and have every base covered.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber here.....their gear is superb!


----------

